# Hosepipe Ban



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

This has been discussed before, but the only posts I can find are from 2012.

So as we are almost in the midst of a hosepipe ban here in the North West, and that products have changed in the last few years.

Any advice on what can be used to help rinse the car? 
I have a hand pump sprayer, but it's not the best.
I have always been dubious about wateess products.

Obviously it will get a wash before the van us enforced, but looking at what ifs.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just used onr for the second time this morning, i bought it at wax stock last year and thought I would give it a go, I tried it and wasn't keen this morning it's worked really well it was brought on by this possible hosepipe ban and wanted to get it right, maybe worth a try for you 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

water butts, hook them up to the down pipes ,,,and fill via the hose Before the an starts


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

andy__d said:


> water butts, hook them up to the down pipes ,,,and fill via the hose Before the an starts


Mines already full 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

On the news today, the reservoirs are quite full, they just cant pump/filter the water quick enough.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> On the news today, the reservoirs are quite full, they just cant pump/filter the water quick enough.


Makes you laugh doesn't it. They keep talking about building more houses, but the infrastructure doesn't get upgrade to meet demand.

A few months ago there was announcement on a local paper's Facebook page that more new houses had been given the go ahead. One poster asked if/when the hospital would be extended and also affected schools.

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Only ever use barrel water to clean. Barrels are empty, so no clean car for me till it rains again.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone who ever read Bill Bryson's A Short History of Nearly Everything, would know that there is no global water shortage. All the water that has ever been is still there. Just no in the right places.

And that's the UK problem - one of water supply management.

The water companies still allow significant amounts of pumped water to leak away from old Victorian systems, and still fail to harvest all the rainwater that they could. This is in spite of making billions in profit because the previous Govt sold our asst to private sector, gifting them both the infrastructure and reservoirs, and captive customers who pay more and more, but get less and less. 

Rant over, my rain barrel is now empty. But my sprinkler is happily going on lawn. Hopefully the ban wont come, once we revert to out normal summer weather when schools break up.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

While the local dodgy car wash is still washing cars, I’ll continue to use the hose as much as I like.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Been weeks without any rain in West Yorkshire, all the lawns are brown, nothings growing apart from wildfires on the moors.

No one is using hospipes although I dont think we have a ban, no real rain forecast for two more weeks at least.

Roads are going to be a greasy ice rink when we do get some rain, take care out there.


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

I wouldn’t worry too much, the 3 days of rain we get a year doesn’t really make the roads greasy.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm originally from west Yorkshire and remember 1976 was similar to this.

I'm now retired and in Lincolnshire and enjoying the superb weather. A slight breeze off the sea has meant it has been lovely.

Unfortunately I have just invested heavily in products to do a full detail and there's a recommendation not to use the hose. So come soon cloudy days. :buffer::detailer::wave:

Harry


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in Lincolnshire too, and yes it is lovely.
Only downside is my greenhouse is getting far too hot.


westerman said:


> I'm originally from west Yorkshire and remember 1976 was similar to this.
> 
> I'm now retired and in Lincolnshire and enjoying the superb weather. A slight breeze off the sea has meant it has been lovely.
> 
> ...


Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just cleaned mine..ONR...simples

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

1976? That is a year I remember. Some chap from the BBC Met Office is saying this heat will continue for at least another two weeks.

I do wonder if this is a busy time for buying the various rinseless washes.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I planned this last time, tried it and it worked.

Fill up very large buckets (the massive ones from tap); then put in the karcher attachment that sucks the water up to act in lieu of hose spray = job done.

Quite shocked on how little watermelon it used when managing in relevant short bursts.

As not connected to tap it covers hose pipe ban.


That’s my plan....


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

garycha said:


> Anyone who ever read Bill Bryson's A Short History of Nearly Everything, would know that there is no global water shortage. All the water that has ever been is still there. Just no in the right places.
> 
> And that's the UK problem - one of water supply management.
> 
> ...





lowejackson said:


> 1976? That is a year I remember. Some chap from the BBC Met Office is saying this heat will continue for at least another two weeks.
> 
> I do wonder if this is a busy time for buying the various rinseless washes.


As far as I am aware, the only hosepipe ban currently in force is in Northern Ireland, which oddly enough is still under government control, so who is to say that the state is much better at running utilities?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

fill your water butts up with the hose pipe at midnight

then use said water butts whenever you want :lol:

theres no ban here yet, but they are advising not to waste water


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice all. 
We have a water butt, but it's full of fertilizer. I know I need a bigger car but....


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Lol, self-fulfilling prophecy alert!

Rumour builds of impending hose pipe ban. People immediately run out to fill their water butts, water their garden and wash their car from the tap before the ban occurs. The huge spike in water usage ends up depleting water reserves in a short space of time and actually causes a hose pipe ban. 

Perhaps if we all just behave normally with our water usage we'll make it through to the next rainfall without a ban being needed. 

Please note, I'm not trying to make a serious argument or anything, just a funny musing. Actually, I have a friend who works for Bristol water and he tells me their reservoirs are absolutely fine and there's no panic from their pant of view. Obviously that's just one part of the country though.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

This was from some years ago when the last ban was in effect.

So with the apparent long term hosepipe ban in my neck of the woods, I decided I needed to come up with something to enable using the pressure washer.

I have a water butt in the garden, a large dehumidifier and condensing tumble dryer so a reasonable quantity of non mains water.

Bought 2 of these 25lt water containers of ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320877003474?ssP...#ht_2236wt_1139 and 2 modified caps to suit hozelock QR http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120892395035?ssP...9#ht_694wt_1396

So small 5mm breather hole in the top of the container, fill, elevate and prime the hose and connect to the power washer.

Setup










Snow foam after 10min dwell










Rinsed and dried










Used virtually both 25lt containers to rinse, foam, wheels, arches and rinse.............was not rushing it...........obviously done a 2BM wash between the foam and final rinse.......lol


----------



## JHWP (Dec 10, 2017)

packard said:


> Quite shocked on how little *watermelon* it used when managing in relevant short bursts.


Ha! An amusing typo/predictive text thinking it's smarter than it is 

A pressure washer uses far less water than a normal hose alright. Mine is rated at 450 litres per hour (7.5 litres a minute?). I believe an open ended hose can run at up to 35 litres a minute but interestingly the longer the hose the lower the flow rate.

I am living in Ireland just outside of Dublin and we had a hose pipe ban come into force from last Monday and it is in place until the end of July so I will have to come up with a plan to keep the car washed. If all else fails I could end up having to use a bucket of ONR and watermelon 

:detailer:


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like there will be a temporary ban in the north west from 5th August.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-44850128


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, just as I come back from holiday and the car will be needing a good wash!

What ONR do you recommend?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have to agree, no new reservoirs are being built, and I can't see them drowning villages with millions of gallons water ever again. In my opinion we dont need more detached houses with big gardens, we need to go back and build small modern terraces for young people with adequate parking facilities for now at least. Where is the infrastructure?????????


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in the NW and will be affected by the hosepipe ban. I've bought some ONR just in case. This whole business really hacks me off though. We live on an island with a long, long coastline, full of rivers, resevoirs, ponds, lakes, canals etc, in a temperate climate where it rains all the time and yet these companies still can't manage water. We aren't running out of water, it doesn't go anywhere for God's sake, it just isn't being managed properly. I've lived in Cyprus and been to Saudi many times. No water bans there. I've seen them watering the sand in Saudi to stop dust. Yet this poxy country stuggles after a few weeks without rain - pathetic.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

the % of water seven trent looses Before it gets to them is disgusting
the Billions of profit they have Banked already, is disgusting
managment's reason for Not fixing the OVER 60% losses Before it gets to the treatment facilities was it costs money,,,,


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

andy__d said:


> the % of water seven trent looses Before it gets to them is disgusting
> the Billions of profit they have Banked already, is disgusting
> managment's reason for Not fixing the OVER 60% losses Before it gets to the treatment facilities was it costs money,,,,


Lol - it is not Severn Trent with the ban, it is United Utilities.

60% losses before it gets to the treatment facilities? Where did you get that gem from? (BTW - fake news )


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> Lol - it is not Severn Trent with the ban, it is United Utilities.
> 
> 60% losses before it gets to the treatment facilities? Where did you get that gem from? (BTW - fake news )


from sitting there talking With one of the chief exe's a few years ago. why not ASK before being trying the "fake news" ?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Got a water butt today from wickes, wanted one for ages anyway.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

bigup said:


> Got a water butt today from wickes, wanted one for ages anyway.


That's not filling up anytime soon 🤣

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

What's all the fuss 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Not much will stop me from getting the hose on my car.

I'll use well less water than I would with a bucket. (or several buckets tbh)
It's ridiculous to impose this on car owners.

Then again worst comes to the worst I'll take it to work and wash it there.

I mean they don't stop people taking showers do they? And I reckon I use loads more water in a week from a shower than hosing the car down ffs.

And we don't let the cars get that filthy that we need to be hosing for hours.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

What about a bath ban? My mate has several baths a week which must use more water than me cleaning my car?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

magicone said:


> Looks like there will be a temporary ban in the north west from 5th August.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-44850128


Surely announcing there's going to be a ban in two weeks is just going to get everyone out there filling up their water butts and tanks just in case and make the current situation worse? :lol:


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

I,m in the united utilities area subject to the ban and I found this little gem on their website under statutory exceptions

" Cleaning any area of a private leisure boat which,
except for doors or windows, is enclosed by a roof
and walls;"

so you can hose down your boat but not your car unless 

"Cleaning a private motor-vehicle using a hosepipe
or specific low water use apparatus such as
pressure washers by people who hold a Blue Badge"


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

also found this under Discretionary Universal Exceptions
"Cleaning a private motor vehicle using specific low
water use apparatus such as pressure washers"


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Hard to believe it's only around 3 months since 'beast from the east'.

Crazy country we live in?

Harry


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

This isnt going to be a nation wide hosepipe ban is it? just the cumbria are. Might convert to the darkside and buy some optimum no rinse. I still dont think i can bring myself to spend £32 on the big red sponge though


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Anglian water has above average underground and reservoir levels still so no big red sponge for me fortunately. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

No chance of a hosepipe ban in Anglian Water. Company is more reliant on underground aquifers and reservoirs fed from winter flows in rivers. A hot dry summer does not impact so harshly.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

wish wash said:


> This isnt going to be a nation wide hosepipe ban is it? just the cumbria are. Might convert to the darkside and buy some optimum no rinse. I still dont think i can bring myself to spend £32 on the big red sponge though


Not at present, just the North-West. That being said, if the heat keeps up for a few more weeks, that can change. Even with a hosepipe ban you'd still be able to fill buckets and watering cans so actually washing your car pretty much as normal is still feasible.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

gishy said:


> also found this under Discretionary Universal Exceptions
> "Cleaning a private motor vehicle using specific low
> water use apparatus such as pressure washers"


So we can use a pressure washer then - cool. And I could borrow a blue badge from my father-in-law lol


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> So we can use a pressure washer then - cool. And I could borrow a blue badge from my father-in-law lol


this is the link to the united utilities legal page regarding hosepipe ban 
https://www.unitedutilities.com/globalassets/documents/tubfinalweb1.pdf


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> No chance of a hosepipe ban in Anglian Water. Company is more reliant on underground aquifers and reservoirs fed from winter flows in rivers. A hot dry summer does not impact so harshly.


We had months and months with the ditches full and the garden sodden, so doesn't surprise me there is plenty hidden underground.

I'd also assume in the dryest part of the country we're a bit more prepared for dry spells where as up north they usually expect supplies to be topped up pretty regularly...


----------



## lamb2729 (Apr 22, 2015)

No ban up here in the North of Scotland yet but have had 2 letters in 2 weeks from Scottish Water telling me how to conserve water. Stuff like use a bucket to wash the car not a hose, take showers not baths etc. Desperate to take the power washer over the car but for the dirty looks it will bring from the nosy neighbours makes me decide against it.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

gishy said:


> this is the link to the united utilities legal page regarding hosepipe ban
> https://www.unitedutilities.com/globalassets/documents/tubfinalweb1.pdf


Simple, buy a load of new plants from the garden centre, place them strategically round your car and have 14 days of unfettered hosepipe use


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

wish wash said:


> I still dont think i can bring myself to spend £32 on the big red sponge though


I've made my own, although I'm a bit scared to use it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

neilmcl said:


> I've made my own, although I'm a bit scared to use it......


If you are brave enough to wear those socks then you are brave enough to try that sponge.

I have tried various sponges, cloths and mitts over the years with ONR and they have all worked. I prefer a noodle mitt but this is just preference.

One of the key things is just to glide the sponge over the paint.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

pxr5 said:


> So we can use a pressure washer then - cool. And I could borrow a blue badge from my father-in-law lol


does the Blue Badge holder have to be using the pressure washer in this scenario or does the household need to have a blue badge holder living there?

apparently no one has ever been charged with the £1000 for using a hose pipe during a temp ban


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigup said:


> does the Blue Badge holder have to be using the pressure washer in this scenario or does the household need to have a blue badge holder living there?
> 
> apparently no one has ever been charged with the £1000 for using a hose pipe during a temp ban


No idea to be frank. The rules are:

Under *Statutory* Exceptions:

"Cleaning a private motor-vehicle using a hosepipe or specific low water use apparatus such as pressure washers* by people who hold a Blue Badge*"

Under *Discretionary Universal* Exceptions:

"Cleaning a private motor vehicle using specific low water use apparatus such as pressure washers".

All it states is "hold a Blue Badge". Maybe my Blue Peter badge will suffice as that's blue. :lol:


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

It can't be as simple as just use a pressure washer and you're fine. Perhaps it's under discretionary because while they might be fine with you using an entry-level K2 or similar in short, conservative blasts, they take a different view if you wheel out your ultra powerful top of the range kranzle and cover your car and half your street in water!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

But who would enforce it? Never heard of a hosepipe enforcement officer 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Kenan said:


> But who would enforce it? Never heard of a hosepipe enforcement officer
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


They rely on your neighbours to dob you in.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I suppose the reality is that most neighbors don't want to be known as the ones who shop people to the authorities, and similarly, most people don't want to annoy their neighbours by flouting the ban and using their hose as much as they like. The result is a sort of status-quo. Of course there are always those neighbors on both sides of the coin who are the exceptions.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Kenan said:


> But who would enforce it? Never heard of a hosepipe enforcement officer
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


A lady from Useless Utilities was on North West Tonight a few days ago. She was asked if anybody had been fined back in 2012 when the last ban was in force and she said that nobody had been!

I think they rely on social pressure.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

what about cleaning commercial vehicles?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I got feedback from UU that's it IS ok to use a pressure washer during the hosepipe ban.
My K4 has an eco mode so I will probably use that.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deathstar said:


> I got feedback from UU that's it IS ok to use a pressure washer during the hosepipe ban.
> My K4 has an eco mode so I will probably use that.


Top info that mate. I'll quote you when the water police come knocking on my door lol.


----------



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

Deathstar said:


> I got feedback from UU that's it IS ok to use a pressure washer during the hosepipe ban.
> My K4 has an eco mode so I will probably use that.


Following Deathstar's post I thought I would try and get exemption from the ban and today it has been granted via email. It makes sense really, using my crappy karcher will use far less water than me throwing buckets full over the car to rinse it!

Could be quite funny when the neighbours complain.....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

So. Do we all have to gain individual exemption to use a PW? I assumed from Deathstar's post that it's a general exemption, and that's how the rules read. I may just email myself anyway.


----------



## j20eyk (Feb 27, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> So. Do we all have to gain individual exemption to use a PW? I assumed from Deathstar's post that it's a general exemption, and that's how the rules read. I may just email myself anyway.


From the info I read on UU website I couldn't see anything regarding pressure washers so I just thought it would be best to have personal exemption.

Deathstar could you post a screenshot of the feedback or elaborate further on what exactly they said to see if it could apply to all? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

It's all in the following, under Discretionary Universal Exemptions - https://www.unitedutilities.com/globalassets/documents/tubfinalweb1.pdf

It specifically states that if you meet the criteria you don't need to make contact with UU to seek permission.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

j20eyk said:


> From the info I read on UU website I couldn't see anything regarding pressure washers so I just thought it would be best to have personal exemption.
> 
> Deathstar could you post a screenshot of the feedback or elaborate further on what exactly they said to see if it could apply to all?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Here you go


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm, so I asked,

Hello, I'm enquiring about the forth coming temporary water use/ hose pipe ban and seeking to clarify that is is permissible to use a pressure washer to clean domestic vehicles. 
From the legal notice at https://www.unitedutilities.com/globalassets/documents/tubfinalweb1.pdf The 'Discretionary Universal Exceptions', 8th bullet point states ' Cleaning a private motor vehicle using specific low water use apparatus such as pressure washers; ', could you please be so kind as to let me know that if using a domestic pressure washer, particularly if in economy mode is permissible?

And the response was

_"Thank you for your contact received on 28 July 2018 regarding the hosepipe ban we have placed across the North West.

A hosepipe which uses lots of water but you can still use water to wash your car with a bucket or a more efficient pressure washer which has a lower flow but high pressure and uses a lot less water to do the same task.

Hosepipes use 540 litres of water an hour. A bucket may only use 10 litres. We would really appreciate if everyone could look at ways to use methods which are much less wasteful. We would encourage every customer to think whether the car really needs a clean (or as often) at the moment when we'd want to use water in general more carefully. "_

I would have put a picture of the reply here but it looks like you can only put pics from the web ?

Not the clearest reply but the "you can still use water to wash your car with a bucket or a more efficient pressure washer which has a lower flow but high pressure and uses a lot less water to do the same task"

Sanctions the use of a pressure washer? So using my Karcher in economy mode, quick snow foam 2BM and rinse would seem to satisfy this..

I do think that for the rinse using a hosepipe with DI water would be more water conscious that through a pressure washer though (as I dont like spraying that expensive DI water about) I would have thought that a open hosepipe on that last rinse would be more water efficient ? But rules is rules ?:wall:
Suppose I could fill up a watering can with the DI water ?

Oh and as a good citizen we've been using shower and kitchen water to flush out loos and water plant pots for week now... but I bet this isn't taken into account.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Good news, the van has been cancelled.

https://www.unitedutilities.com/emergencies/hosepipe-ban-called-off/


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> Makes you laugh doesn't it. They keep talking about building more houses, but the infrastructure doesn't get upgrade to meet demand.
> 
> A few months ago there was announcement on a local paper's Facebook page that more new houses had been given the go ahead. One poster asked if/when the hospital would be extended and also affected schools.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.


Slightly OT but my wife and I were talking about this the other day as they are planning to build 1000 new homes near us. The gist of it is that they build the new houses and then use the sudden influx of people to get budget allocated to improve the infrastructure (and the increased tax revenue). It's bull**** and it doesn't really work.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Deathstar said:


> Good news, the van has been cancelled.
> 
> https://www.unitedutilities.com/emergencies/hosepipe-ban-called-off/


Caved in due to political pressure more than anything I'd guess.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The Blue Badge element pertains to the individual in relation to waterering gardens not washing cars. Only for use at that specific address, so no taking your own grass round...lol

Does not take many buckets to rinse a car, always osmotic coin wash near me......

It has rained more recently, as a nation we waste a lot of water perhaps we need some of that 4M rainfall from Wales....

America use 3x our usage NZ 6x.....those leaks are a failure for HI so at £630000 for the CEO seems rather excessive, he may blame the government for lack of investment for now and the future...

By September here that rain here will return, many of the plants have not survived the yellow grass will come back and normality resumed.....untill next year...

Those curtains will still be twitching, the hot line more busy than a red light district phone number..

John Tht.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay. Good news all round. Cancelled the hosepipe ban and interst rates are up a bit. Anyone want to buy my emergency ONR? lol


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

We are Saved, Wash and Go....

Just outside pressure washing the grass as we speak.....lol

John Tht.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

NW hose pipe ban will not now come into effect after recent rain.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

camerashy said:


> NW hose pipe ban will not now come into effect after recent rain.


Did you not read the last few posts :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> Did you not read the last few posts :thumb:


.........No


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

This is my fav quote from UU:

"We would really appreciate if everyone could look at ways to use methods which are much less wasteful."

I chocked on my tea reading that quote! UU have lost 75, 500, 000, 000* litres of water through leaks from beginning of May to end of last month (conservative estimate, BTW).

(*that's 75billion,500million litres. A lot.)


----------

